# Padron 1926 #9 Maduro



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

What a great evening I had tonight!!!! Padron 1926 Maduro #9..paired with Stanahans Colorado Whiskey....& Dogwatch Cigar Radio...Who could ask for a better evening.....


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Life at it's finest! Congratulations...


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, that looks so sweet. How was the smoke?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

absolutely perfect


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

tmoney said:


> Wow, that looks so sweet. How was the smoke?


Awesome!!!!!! Perfect construction..and burn..Spicey and sweet..I have to say I like the 80th better..( a little more refined and sweeter..more chocolate)..but this was a close 2nd...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Beautiful looking smoke. The guy who owns the shop I got my #9 naturals at told me the maduro's were better.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pairing!!!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Beautiful looking smoke. The guy who owns the shop I got my #9 naturals at told me the maduro's were better.


I would agree ....of course I am partial to maduros... I found the flavor of the maduro to be richer and deeper than the natural....
Rob


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent combo! Thanks for sharing. You must have a sweet A$$ camera cause the pic's are crystal clear


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I prefer the maduros as well - more chocolate/cocoa flavor. I am partial to the #35, but that stick looks phenomenal!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Padrons--the best


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Rob, that's just beautiful brother!

CD


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice Bro


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome combo. The Maduro #9s will be back in at my B&M soon.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

RGianelli said:


> I would agree ....of course I am partial to maduros... I found the flavor of the maduro to be richer and deeper than the natural....
> Rob


I second that! Looks like you were having fun! :biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> I prefer the maduros as well - more chocolate/cocoa flavor. I am partial to the #35, but that stick looks phenomenal!


The #35 I had was SPICY, SPICY, SPICY!! Man, I thought I had hot sauce on my lips/tongue/throat!

It was good though.. Haha!

I wish I could afford the 80th's everyday.. They are the best Padron yet, IMHO..:dribble:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Hot damn that looks good!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

man that looks like total relaxation therapy..


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome combo.


----------



## duckman (Jan 21, 2008)

Mmmm...Both the drink and cigar look tasty. Great job on the macro with those pictures. They look great.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sound like a great afternoon


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks and sounds awesome!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome. Hope to try one someday.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, now that's a toothy wrapper. Looks great, I'll have to get hold of a Padron when I'm in the US next.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

degarbie said:


> Wow, now that's a toothy wrapper. Looks great, I'll have to get hold of a Padron when I'm in the US next.


:lol: And bring a few boxes back


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

one day...ooooone day.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Now that is what I am talkin about. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I NEVER met a padron i didn't like.


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm a big Padron fan. Your pictures are very nice so I had to play around with them a bit. I thought this one was cool:
​


----------

